

A Non-Blocking HashTable - gus_massa
http://blogs.azulsystems.com/cliff/2007/03/a_nonblocking_h.html

======
bayareaguy
For the impatient, here's a pastebin with the actual code:

<http://java.pastebin.ca/1298391>

A followup article to this one includes a link to his sourceforge project:

[http://blogs.azulsystems.com/cliff/2007/04/nonblocking_has.h...](http://blogs.azulsystems.com/cliff/2007/04/nonblocking_has.html)

